# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  having sex before the gym?

## jimbo_

so ive heard different things saying you shouldnt have sex before them gym and others say it doesnt matter id rather just know either way. can someone clear it up for me and explain why?

----------


## bjpennnn

for 5 mins after sex your body releases some chemicals or some shit that makes you more relaxed. So the answer is your good to go. Sex is ok go get some bro.

----------


## billyyb

In a bodybuilding book I read, it said that testoterone levels are raised after sex, so the author actually recommended it before a workout! lol

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

i did this yesterday before my back workout and i had a awesome workout

----------


## songdog

I liked sex in the gym myself.When I worked at the gym in the miltary.Sometimes I would have a late nite guess in the hot tub.Yes it was a woman b4 yall jump on this :Smilie:

----------


## -Ender-

it doesn't matter. your body doesn't grow when you are training. It grows when your at rest.

I've knocked on out between sets of bb shrugs.

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

> it doesn't matter. your body doesn't grow when you are training. It grows when your at rest.
> 
> I've knocked on out between sets of bb shrugs.


lmao damn

----------


## MACHINE5150

> In a bodybuilding book I read, it said that testoterone levels are raised after sex, so the author actually recommended it before a workout! lol


i read this before too.. its floating around somewhere on this board.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> i did this yesterday before my back workout and i had a awesome workout


don't mean to call you out there bud.. but until we see pics we don't believe you have a GF  :Wink:

----------


## BUTTERYGOODNESS

lol i can understand but just because some1 doesnt believe me on something isnt gonna bother me lol

----------


## Shroud83

I read an article once where they went in-depth explaining that the best thing to do would be to have sexual stimulation BEFORE the workout and then "finish" after the workout. However unless you did this every single time you wouldn't see any difference since it's a cumulative effect. Though it does raise some interesting possibilities if you had a willing female training partner....

----------


## KeyMastur

that's why i walk around the gym with a boner.

----------


## X83

Sex is a great tension reliever but it will actually lower your testosterone level right before your workout.

I would separate to two apart and just have the girlfriend tease you to build up your testosterone level before going to the gym.

----------


## skullz

Wouldn't that be awesome, to have a woman that wanted to get you hot and wait for the post workout "pump" to get your T levels up. Hey baby, it's just for science! The Doctor said I need to do this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## X83

There's always the option of watching some heterosexual porn before the workout to increase your testosterone levels ; just don't let the girlfriend catch you. lol

----------


## BgMc31

I've had sex in between events during strongman comps and powerlifting meets and have hardly ever missed a lift or failed at an event. As long as you have a good 10-20mins before lifting, you're good to go, IMO!

----------


## pebble

It doesn't do anything negative to the training but may hinder recovery for up to two hours post exercise. It does have a trend to raise testosterone levels post sex. 

There was a study done on maximal cycle ergometer testing of males 20-40 in 2000. One day they had sex* in the morning (another set of trails where done for afternoon sex as well) of the testing the other they did not. There were no SIGNIFICANT differences between the results of VO2max or hormone levels. But there was a trend for a little more test in the plasma. 

On a Side note T levels where higher in the morning. But we all knew that right?

* sex was about 2.5 hours prior to testing.

J Sports Med Phys Fitness. 2000 Sep;40(3):233-9.
Effect of sexual activity on cycle ergometer stress test parameters, on plasmatic testosterone levels and on concentration capacity. A study in high-level male athletes performed in the laboratory.

Sztajzel J, Périat M, Marti V, Krall P, Rutishauser W.

----------

